

Looking for a Samurai - pointer

I am looking for a Ruby on Rails samurai to partner with in a web app I am developing. You must be a samurai. Rock stars, gurus or even ninjas won't cut it.Though there is a potential for profit, this project is primarily for fun, and if all works well, we might work together on more ambitious projects. I have a CS background with marketing/product dev experience. If this sounds interesting, email me at refpointer at google's email service.
======
tdavis
_You must be a samurai. Rock stars, gurus or even ninjas won't cut it._

I hope this is meant to be as sarcastic as I imagine in my mind, otherwise I
may start raging.

~~~
pointer
Of course I am being sarcastic. I have seen these terms overused and abused a
lot recently.

